# domperidone-- if in the US, where do you get yours?



## anabean (May 1, 2003)

i'm wondering cause i'd like to find a cheaper alternative to this online pharmacy i found.

oh, and i has to be without a prescription, too.

thanks!


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I got mine from New Zealand for about $35-40/ppd for 100 tablets. I don't remember the website/email address, but I can try to find it for you.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

This is the ordering information from the site I ordered mine from:

Thank you for your enquiry. I have included a current price list and ordering information-see below.

You can place an order online, by fax, email or telephone. Your details required are: full name, address, contact details (telephone and/or email address), credit card details and quantity Motilium required.

Our details:
website: www.globaldrug.tv
Fax: +678 28133 (Vanuatu)
Tel: +678 28134 (Vanuatu)
Free phone if calling from the US: 1 (877) 271 6591
Email: [email protected]

PRICES: MOTILIUM (Domperidone)
Motilium 10mg 100 tabs USD20
Motilium 10mg 300 tabs USD40
Motilium 10mg 600 tabs USD70
A prescription is not required.
Shipping is USD10 per order.

Motilium 10mg 900 tabs USD95
Motilium 10mg 1200 tabs USD120
Motilium 10mg 1800 tabs USD170
Shipping USD$20 per order
A prescription is not required.

Shipping Method: International Airmail.
Please allow 10-14 days for delivery from the ship date. (Prescription medications cannot be shipped using a courier service or express delivery unless additional documentation is supplied to customs for clearance at additional cost to the customer).

Payment:
(1)Credit Card: Visa, Mastercard only
Charges under the company name of South Seas Pharmaceuticals
All charges in US dollars.

(2) Western Union Money Transfer
The money transfer is payable to:
South Seas Pharmaceuticals
PO Box 15
Port Vila
Vanuatu
Please let us know the MTCN (Money Transfer Control Number) to allow us to collect payment.


----------



## teenagreena (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any extra domperidone that I can borrow then replace when my shipment comes in OR I can just purchase it from you?

I have enough to get me through to Sunday night (tomorrow), then I'm out. My order shipped last Monday, and last time it took 6 days, so I'm hoping any day now. I was supposed to have a month's more supply, but they were mistakenly thrown out by my husband (innocent mistake). Luckily I had already ordered some when I realized I was running out.

I take 12/day -- even enough to get me another day would help.

If I don't find any, does anyone have suggestions on what I can do to keep my supply up? I also take fenugreek in addition. Or how quickly it will decrease without taking a dose?

If you can help me, please email me at [email protected].

Thank you!!!

Tina


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

:


----------



## lululucy (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone local (SF Bay Area) have a supply they would like to sell. I want to try before purchasing from overseas.

Please email [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

